# electrician apprenticeship preparation program



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

I don't know anything specific to NYC but first I'd like to say welcome to the forums and best of success in the industry. There are many types of electricians from power plant & substation electricians to industrial, commercial & residential electricians, then there's the construction aspect as well as servicing of all of them. Spread out from there and there's engineering, inspecting, estimating, on and on. So what I'm getting at is some programs may or may not be sub-industry specific.

Best part of it for you is that fewer and fewer of the generation before you have chosen the trades. As a result, many programs have popped up from trade schools to programs sponsored or even taught by the actual companies who need the future workforce.

I'm sure some people will come along with specific programs which may be of interest to you. Meanwhile you can do some online searching for occupational training programs in your area. When you make a shortlist let us know and hopefully someone will have some experience or feedback for you to consider.


----------



## Sam.C (Feb 24, 2021)

Thanks,
I found the apex training school and lincoln technical institute but they do not have good review.

I'm also looking at 
LaGuardia Community College/Energy Technician program Energy Technician
City Tech/Electrical Engineering Technology - AAS program Electrical & Telecommunications Engineering Technology - Electrical Engineering Technology/AAS
But they seem to be focusing on electronic instead of electrical.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Welcome the trade needs good people.
My advice is read this site from end to end . No seriously stay up to date on this site you will learn more here than any prep school. Learn how to use hand tools. If you have time this summer see if you can volunteer for something like habitat for humanity or some other group that you can learn the basics of tools. It will look real good if you have something like this showing you have had interest for a few years. Another thing you could do would be to buy a 1/2" EMT bended at home depot and a 2 bundles of 1/2" emt for less than $100 and teach yourself to bend pipe.

The union is hard to get in it may take a few years, but if you do the above I bet you could find a job doing electric helper or labor to start till you get in.

*Tips when you get a job.*
Show up on time every day no excuses.
Do not go on your phone on work time period.
Watch and learn, ask when needed but at the right time. What I mean by this is wait till the JW has free time don't interrupt work flow with to many questions. 
Work hard and don't complain that you are doing low level work, someone has to do it.

Good luck
Cowboy


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

@LeftHndPath here is a book to read


----------



## dantoves (Mar 31, 2012)

Sam.C said:


> Hi,
> I'm a high school junior and would like to join the electrician apprenticeship in the future in NYC. What is the best way to prepare? I will be 16 when I graduate high school. Is there any 2 years program I can go to before applying for the apprenticeship?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Attending to become an apprentice is commendable. However, in my opinion, learning is for theory. Cheaper for you to be hired by an electrical contracting company that offers an apprentice tuition program. You would not only learn the theory but also getting on hands-on experience as an electrician helper. If you are looking for it, the pay may not be all that big, but level entry can be sufficient to help mom and dad out and help buy you a truck. GOOD LUCK.


----------

